
Steel In The Field: A Farmer’s Guide to Weed Management Tools (1997) - jqm
https://archive.org/stream/SteelInTheField/Steel%20in%20the%20Field#page/n0/mode/2up
======
jqm
Maybe we don't need as many "roundup ready" crops? Before the blanket use of
herbicides there was cultivation. Some farmers are rediscovering it.

~~~
jsilence
Using mechanical weed reduction is roundabout ten times more energy and time
intensive. The fields have to be processed several times and if done with
heavy machinery the soil will be compacted at a depth of roundabout 3-6 feet
leading to drainage problems.

The compacting effect is already subject of research. Reducing tyre pressure
is the counter mean of today, but the problem still persist.

So yes, roundup can be replaced or reduced, but there are no simple solutions.

~~~
jqm
I've actually dreamed about really lightweight possibly robotic cultivator.
There really isn't a reason to pull a multi-ton tractor over the soil when you
are burning or just scraping an inch or two down. For a heavy disc or plow
yes... you need the horsepower and thus the weight (and fuel) but it seems a
cultivator could be a lot lighter. I also dreamed about building a pedal
powered seeder/cultivator on a bicycle frame because I wanted a small farm and
couldn't afford a tractor.

I particularly used to dream while driving a tractor when I was young. Talk
about boring.... and you have to pay attention so as not to swerve into the
crop row:)

